# logo ideas for a barn



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Jump good news, i can make you one. Are you going to have it made onto a plastic sign or does those wood ones? Just PM me the details of what you would like it to have on it or generally look like. 
VTT


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)




----------

